# Looking for download for Pioneer DVD-RW driver DVR-K17-ATA



## mdiner (Dec 20, 2008)

I am having trouble finding a download for the above driver. I have a Sony Vaio VGN FE890N and it just stopped working. Device manager said everything was working fine but not the case. So, I deleted the driver. Then couldn't find a new one on line. bummer

Any help out there.


----------



## v.batakliev (Aug 11, 2009)

do you finde the solution?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What exactly did you delete? The only drivers required for an optical drive are in the Windows OS. 
Laptops commonly use cheap optical drives. Yours had most likely failed.


----------



## v.batakliev (Aug 11, 2009)

when i have a win xp i dosent have any problems but now whit vista ultimate this driver just dont work


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps your Vista install didn't go well? You can use the Vista disc to try a Vista Recovery.


----------

